
Which Painting Do You Look Like? Comparing Faces Using Python and OpenCV (2014) - lelf
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/06/which-painting-do-you-look-like-comparing-faces-using-python-and-opencv/
======
marincounty
Years ago, I was sitting at a coed table of 7 th grade students. This girl I
liked was two seats to my left. The afternoon was hot, my face was oily, and
my acne was literally pulsating. My hair was puffy from the humidity, and from
working up a sweat playing Basketball at lunch. It was one of those days--I
just wanted to go home, and hide. Then this student picked up his history book
and pointed to a picture of a 14th century bloated dictator, whom even in the
portrait looked terrible. He exclaimed, "Doesn't this look like ____?".
Everyone got a good laugh. I waited until the bell rung, and walked home. I
realized that day, the world has some mean people in it. (I remember asking my
mom about my pimply skin. She told me to put 4000IU's 2x/daily of oily vitamin
E on it, but pat the skin with bleach before rubbing the vitamin E in. I did
this beauty regimen for a few weeks, and I literally clogged up every pore on
my face. This was way before the Internet. She really thought it would work. I
thought it would work too?)

~~~
watersb
Man o man I have sat at that table...

------
pepijndevos
> Cool. You (or someone) should compile all this into a little web app.

Did that ever happen? One could fire up some EC2 spot instances to generate
the images for a big dataset.

~~~
edent
I never got round to it. But everything is open source - so feel free to give
it a go ☺

